# Dymetadrine or Forza?



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

I have been using Dymetadrine as per the thred http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/29254-dymetadrine-30-a.html

I have a reliable source for Dymetadrine but I think I am paying too much for it, so I was wondering if anyone has tried any Forza Ephedrine based products and if so would you recomend them?


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone????


----------



## Mickytree (Aug 3, 2008)

I am really interested in taking these dymetadrine 30+ but as I have never taken anything before I was wondering if anyone can give me any info on how safe or unsafe they are, as I worry about the effects of my health, as I have been a smoker I have slightly raised blood pressure and don,t want to DIE...


----------

